# Where can I buy these miter snips? Picture attached...



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*I'm really going nuts now...I bought these miter snips a few years ago from an artisan and need to get another couple of them...Have no idea where to go on the internet...I've been to every building store you can imagine and nothing but electricals snips they have....Can't find on internet also. I now have rubberband attached to it as when I put my dowel in without the rubberband the snips are catching on something ragged and I know they are about ready to go...and I can't live without them...Any help I would sure appreciate it...Thanks.*

*Trappeur*


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

A simple search for _miter snips_ in Google brought up many places to purchase them.


----------



## Lumberjack2153 (Jul 13, 2008)

*agree*

google is the best option, however I found a wide range of snips and othre great stuff for you garden on this site www.thehardwarecity.com
enjoy


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Thanks everyone for your help... I found them...can't believe it, but WHAT I CAN'T BELIEVE is that when I typed in miter snips I can't believe that OMG!!!, this post of mine in this forum and this site "woodworking talk," my question actually came up right on the net and my picture for the whole internet world to see is there! I just want to :hang:myself! This is horrible!!! How in the world does that happen? I sure hope I don't start getting weirdos trying to contact me thru this site with all the crazy's out there....omg.....omg.....*

*Trappeur*


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Could someone help me please? Why is it that when I went in and edited my avatar picture it shows that I did it but when I go into the site, the avatar hasn't changed? Yep, my same avatar is still here...hmmmm *
*I hit the button that says save changes and the new picture I selected is there because I'm looking at it now but it won't change on the forum?* *Dang!*
*Trappeur*


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*This is just a test.....lets see if I got it changed...*


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Trappeur said:


> *this post of mine in this forum and this site "woodworking talk," my question actually came up right on the net and my picture for the whole internet world to see is there!
> 
> I sure hope I don't start getting weirdos trying to contact me thru this site with all the crazy's out there....omg.....omg.....*


Now let me put this in another light for you since you seem to be so freaked out...the ability Nathan has to get you so highly ranked from a post on this forum in a Google search is *BIG* for business if you have a website. (no weirdo's have contacted me, darn it :laughing As a business woman you can put this to good use. Do you want to sell your mirrors and valances or not :confused1: Put some pictures in your gallery here with keywords, they will come up on a Google image search. I don't know how many times I have tried to explain this to people, web placement and first page search ranking would literally costs you $1000's of dollars in advertising . It's free here. Without telling you my personal business I make sales nationwide through the thing that seems to freak you out. I will give you an example, there is a box of redbud burl setting in the shop right now that UPS is going to pick up this afternoon and take to Oklahoma. Know how the customer found me ? That's right, a post here (Google search redbud burl I'm #1). That is money in my pocket from someone I never would have met otherwise. Chill out and think of this from a business standpoint like I said. No one is going to stalk you from your avatar :no:, look at mine (well, I guess that is not fair I am not really stalking material :laughing


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Hi Daren!*
*Geesh is all I can say....You know I don't know a thing about the computer world today except turning mine on and off basically...And it really shocked me when I just did a google search for miter snips and was browsing down the lists of companies out there and just happen to see my post heading that just said where can I buy these miter snips and I stopped and said to myself, "Dang! that looks just like my post" and when I clicked on it and saw it was me, it really did freak me out.....and I did in fact get real nervous to be honest with you that I just spent over an hour changing my avatar!:laughing::laughing:*
*Wow, thats unbelievable! Ok I understand now...So you mean Nathan decides who is going up on the internet? You mean that little miter snip question and picture was something that he thought interesting enough to put up on the internet? I'm laughing because there are so many great inventions of things that I have been reading about here on this site that are just so ingenious that all these wonderful artisans and craftsman make so why would this little snip thats manufactured be up there in my post..... lol....I must look like a real fool here....:laughing: Well, I have to learn somewhere....lol *

*Daren, thanks so much for that post..And yes I most definitely want to get my name out there hopefully to get business for my mirrors and cornice boards so you really have openend my eyes! and now understand how this whole thing works!:smile: Way cool! I'll start getting pictures in the gallery like you said...And your right about that as since I'm new here I've been clicking on the left sides of the posts put up and see pictures of others work...This is great! Thanks again...Oh and yeah, you have that way when posting to someone to make them feel like part of the crowd/family here. Your an asset to this company here I have to say and do a GREAT JOB!!! and your personality shines through! You must be a riot to be around.....:thumbsup:*

*You know, how come I don't see any women posting besides me?:blink:*

*Thanks!*

*Trappeur*
*PS: So now that you got me unfreaked out, do I go back to my original picture or leave the one up I just put up of Bonnie my dog passed out in the truck with a bottle laying next to her! :laughing:*


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Well being that I got side tracked on my own post, just wanted to state that I did find the exact miter snip I have! In case anyone needs one, they are on sale for 19.95 at: *
*www.micromark.com*
*They are called "miter master".....and they have replaceable blades too.*

*I found another 2 companies that had the same snips (not the same brand) and one is 57.95 and the other is 79.00....*

*So I'm ordering 4 of them....*

*Trappeur*


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Trappeur, I found some of those snips on ebay last night. I don't remember the price of them but I think they were pretty cheap.


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Thanks Firefighter! *

*Trappeur*


----------

